# Ford 1520



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi new to this site and wondering what you guys could give me for information on a ford 1520 tractor. It has 306 original hours and it has a 7108 loader on it. Here are some of the nubers i took off of it.
Tractor # UH30698
Model # AH413T
Engine # J843-3368
Unit # 4H268 (it was an 8 or a B couldnt tell)

Looking for production year and any stats you have about this tractor. I am trying to sell it for a friend, any ideas on aproximate value? It is in great condition straight body work and has been owned by an 80 year old man who has no use for it anymore.
Thanks for any help you can give me.
Evan Davis


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It would say that it is a 1994 or 1995. It will have 23 HP (17 PTO). Made by Shibura for Ford. Little 2 cylinder Diesel.Made a good small acerage light duty machine. It was pretty lightweight, though. Is it 2 or 4 wheel drive? Anywhere from $8000 (2 wd) up to $10,000 with 4x4. It would also depend on the area of the country you are in! Also - gear or HST?


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

it is a stick shift low med and hi with 3 gears per and 3 reverse it is 4wd. 
I think to start I might ask just over ten and go from there see what I get.
Thanks for the info from the history has it been a good tractor? Reliability wise?
Thanks 
Evan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Evan! Below is what I was able to come up with as far as specs. and info. 

Years Made: 1987-1997 
Horsepower - PTO: 18.5 
Horsepower - Engine: 23 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 
Horsepower - Range: 18 
Engine - Make: SHIBAURA 
Engine - Fuel: DIESEL 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 3/81.2 
Transmission - Standard: SG 
Optional: HYDRO 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 9/3 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: OPT 
Tires Standard - Front: 5.00-15 
Tires Standard - Rear: 9.5-24 
Wheelbase - Inches: 63.0 
PTO Type: TRANS 
3pt Hitch Cat I: True 
3pt Hitch Cat II: False 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 1637 
Hydraulics - Type: OPEN 
Hydraulics - Cap: 23.3 
Hydraulics - Flow: 6.4 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: 1 
Cooling Capacity: 4.2 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 7.1 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 2156 
New Price: $12,535.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: UH29228 | Year: 1993 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH22102 | Year: 1988 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH31125 | Year: 1995 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH31764 | Year: 1996 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH30029 | Year: 1994 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH32832 | Year: 1997 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH26935 | Year: 1991 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH23802 | Year: 1989 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH06476 | Year: 1987 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH25500 | Year: 1990 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 
Serial: UH28254 | Year: 1992 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANS HOUSING 


Here is a link to some current pricing for these tractors.


Ford 1520's  

Good luck!


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

wow thanks for the info lots of stuff that I needed, I think I will start asking price at 10,500 see were it goes from there.
Thanks Again
Evan


----------



## Ejvee (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hi*



killed300ex said:


> Hi new to this site and wondering what you guys could give me for information on a ford 1520 tractor. It has 306 original hours and it has a 7108 loader on it. Here are some of the nubers i took off of it.
> Tractor # UH30698
> Model # AH413T
> Engine # J843-3368
> ...


Hi where are you please and do you have contact number as am looking for small tractor/compact with front loader and bucket
regards Ejvee 07887641983


----------



## Ejvee (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Hi where are you please and do you have contact number as am looking for small tractor/compact with front loader and bucket
regards Ejvee 07887641983


----------

